

Part-Time Data Scientist - kseton

I am looking for a data scientist who can help me create an algorythym which can help predict who would be the &quot;best members&quot; based upon certain data points, including answers to questions, personality test like questions, and basic career and education background, etc
======
kseton
P.S. This could clearly have many applications.

